

Ask HN: Please help me curate datasets on Africa by sharing some sources - chirau

Over the next 3 months I want to create a portal for
data on the African continent. Many a times, I hear
people saying their isn&#x27;t enough data on Africa or it is
not easily available so I have tasked myself in
aggregating as many datasets and sources as I can.
So if you can, please share a link or two in the comments to some datasets on Africa that you know. Sanitized or not, it
doesn&#x27;t matter.
======
justhw
MeasureDHS is a fantastic resource
[http://www.measuredhs.com/Data/](http://www.measuredhs.com/Data/)

It helped out big in Econ Dev.

